# Hideway Sands



## mom23 (Feb 8, 2006)

Has anyone stayed at Hideaway Sands, 2BR in St. Pete's FL.  Is it very busy and noisy there on that stretch of Gulf Blvd.  How updated is the condo, is there a gulf view, and is the pool private?


----------



## Nancy (Feb 8, 2006)

*We stayed there*

We stayed there about 3 years ago.  I didn't find it particularly noisey, but I think if you got a unit nearer the street it would be.  Are you getting a 2 bedroom or a 1 bedroom/studio?   The units are clean, but not fancy.  The appliances in the unit we had were quite aged.  Resort has a heated pool and hot tub.  This isn't a fancy place, but great beach-front location.  We definately would return.  

If you have any more questions, I'll try to answer if I remember.  
Nancy

edited to answer rest of questions:  Some units have a gulf view.  Pool was private.


----------



## mom23 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Nancy for the help.  We've requested a 2 BR near St. Pete's and this is all that has come up so far and we requested and deposited a long time ago.  A bit frustrating this year.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 9, 2006)

the two bedrooms do not face the beach, they are perpendicular to the beach, you may be able to see the water from upstairs balcony.  I did review this resort about three weeks ago.  Very small, very tiny kitchen and older appliances, no wasted space, second bedroom has two twins, one bath upstairs for the two bedrooms.I don't remember it being really noisy.  There are several studios which face the beach.  You have to climb a flight of stairs to get to the two bedroom units, the parking is benieath it.


----------



## mom23 (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the unit.  Whereabouts would your review be?  I'm new to this and haven't got the navigation down yet


----------



## Nancy (Feb 9, 2006)

*Member*

You need to be a member to see the reviews.  

Nancy


----------

